# Advise Needed for a Friend ref: treatment abroad



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

I hope you may be able to help me. I have a friend who needs to have PDG due to both herself and DH being carriers of Thalassemia. They are able to have treatment in Cyprus no problem which is a much easier and cheaper process then going though the UK but her work commitments don't allow her to take this much time of for a complete cycle over there. Is there a way that she could be monitored at the early stages in the UK and the complete treatment in Cyprus.. ?

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated...

Thanks

Lexi


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Can anyone help ?

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lexi123

Not sure i can help really

I would suggest your friend speak with the clinic in cyprus and ask about monitoring in the uk before travelling out for main part of treatment some clinics abroad allow this i think it depends on the clinic though

There is a board for ladies having tx in cyprus

It is generally quiet but you may find some answers there in the posts

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=373.0

Sorry i cant be more helpful

Best wishes to you and your friend

Emxx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi lexi,

I have had a few treatments abroad. My gp has always written me a private prescription and I have started down regging and then stimming here and spent two weeks away for treatment. Where does your friend live? I had some scans before I went at my local fertility clinic it was not entirely easy to sort out but I did manage it. They were unable to do any bloods though. There is a place in London where you can an eastrodial if needed. Let me know what info you need.

Mickle


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks you do much for your reply. My friend acually lives in Birmingham but I will pass this info onto her..

Love

Lexi


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hi lexi. i am having tx abvroad in spain.althiough using donor eggs  i just fly out for transfer

St Judes Womens Clinic in wolverhampton have doen preparatory scans for me for that. they are fione about working with clinic aborad,. they werre also willing to prescribe drugs.

i usually contact them by email, the clinic never seems that busy so can get appt at short notice. the clinic is quite friendly and they seem to remeber yr name and history, whilst the only other one i know midland fertikity services in Aldridge are much more commercial and u feel like a number not a person.

st judes is on Penn road running south out of wolverhampton,. there is on site parking

best wishes

coco


----------

